# Real fur fursuits



## BlackLotus (May 7, 2008)

So, I don't like faux fur. I want a real bear hide fursuit.

Anyone know who I can contact to get myself one?


----------



## Wait Wait (May 7, 2008)

...

*_slow applause_*


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 7, 2008)

Well, you're either really brave, really stupid, or both. Not all furries dislike the wearing of fur...but a hell of a lot of them do. If you don't want to get beaten or at the very least harassed, I'd say drop that idea. Or never wear it, which would defeat the point.

It's disgusting. If you like the animal so much, why would you want to make something from it's dead flesh?


----------



## Ratte (May 7, 2008)

Ugh.  I agree...It's like its defiling the name of "furry".

But, as stated, some like that sorta thing. =/

All the power to ya, then.


----------



## Grimfang (May 7, 2008)

Still trolling trying?

And I thought you were banned.


----------



## Ratte (May 7, 2008)

lol.


----------



## Grimfang (May 7, 2008)

I dunno.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 7, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Ugh.  I agree...It's like its defiling the name of "furry".
> 
> But, as stated, some like that sorta thing. =/
> 
> All the power to ya, then.



You mean _further_ defiling. It's already got a bad rep from the heavy amounts of yiff that plagues the net.


----------



## Ratte (May 7, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> You mean _further_ defiling. It's already got a bad rep from the heavy amounts of yiff that plagues the net.



I wouldn't call it "defiling" I would call it "kinky".

=/


----------



## net-cat (May 7, 2008)

Might I suggest any of the fine fur sellers that show up in the Google Ads from time to time? :roll:


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 7, 2008)

Oh for fuck's sake. 

Furries already get so much shit from people who think we're all pervents, pedophiles and zoophiles. 

Now we're gonna get shit from PETA too if you don't keep your ugly fucking maw shut, you twat.


What sort of cesspool did you crawl out of anyway? You're a joke.


----------



## Nightingalle (May 7, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:


> Oh for fuck's sake.
> 
> Furries already get so much shit from people who think we're all pervents, pedophiles and zoophiles.
> 
> ...



Jesus christ way to act like an overreacting furry.

See, this is why the fandom scares the everliving shit outta me.  People like you who get way defensive over something.

Sure, fur isn't exactly 'right' but whatever, people wear it. If furries can like shitting in diapers and thinking about 'cub' porn (NOT SAYING YOU ALL DO, BUT SOME DO) then maybe someone has a fetish or a like for, y'know, real fur.

WHATEVER.


----------



## Aden (May 7, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> And I thought you were banned.



That's his user title, and we can edit our own titles now. Hope everyone's keeping up.

Anyway *BlackLotus*, you're going to have to go out and kill a bear. Strangling with your bare hands is preferred, as it leaves no marks on your future fursuit. When you skin it, make sure to cut along the stomach, and then wash it well! Don't want any nasty infections. Also, a little bit of Lysol goes a long way. From there, it's just a matter of attaching a zipper, cutting the arms and legs to fit your proportions, and shaping the head with some kind of styrofoam or paper machÃ© (you don't want to be wearing a skull on your skull, it just wouldn't fit).

Have fun! C:


----------



## BlackLotus (May 7, 2008)

Not very nice comments from some people. PETA are full of shit, but they're right on a few things concerning furries.


----------



## Ratte (May 7, 2008)

...I was just givin ya shit, BL.

...But real fur gets me mad =/


----------



## BlackLotus (May 7, 2008)

What if I eat the animal as well?

Of course, bear livers are toxic to humans, so I shall avoid that.


----------



## Ratte (May 7, 2008)

As long as nothing is wasted, it's a completely different opinion.

But I don't know anyone who's easten a bear, before.

Have fun =3


----------



## BlackLotus (May 7, 2008)

I'll be sure to.

*loads RPG-7*


Oh snap... gotta be precise. Better use toxic gas instead.


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 8, 2008)

KoiFishSushi said:


> Sure, fur isn't exactly 'right' but whatever, people wear it. If furries can like shitting in diapers and thinking about 'cub' porn (NOT SAYING YOU ALL DO, BUT SOME DO) then maybe someone has a fetish or a like for, y'know, real fur.
> 
> WHATEVER.



Last time I checked, no animals were killed to make diapers, and as far as cub art stays art, that's fine. I'm assuming you aren't defending pedophilia - so, totally different from real fur. We're overreacting, but you're the one using all caps and freaking out. xD


----------



## net-cat (May 8, 2008)

Even though the probability that the OP is actually serious about this is something like 7e-30 (which may actually be round-off error,) I would be exceedingly amused if someone were to actually make a fursuit out of real fur and try to wear it at, say, Anthrocon. In Pittsburgh. In Late June/Early July. It'd be like having your own personal, solar-powered sauna.


----------



## Ratte (May 8, 2008)

net-cat said:


> Even though the probability that the OP is actually serious about this is something like 7e-30 (which may actually be round-off error,) I would be exceedingly amused if someone were to actually make a fursuit out of real fur and try to wear it at, say, Anthrocon. In Pittsburgh. In Late June/Early July. It'd be like having your own personal, solar-powered sauna.



lol, no shit =D


----------



## Arc (May 8, 2008)

net-cat said:


> Even though the probability that the OP is actually serious about this is something like 7e-30 (which may actually be round-off error,) I would be exceedingly amused if someone were to actually make a fursuit out of real fur and try to wear it at, say, Anthrocon. In Pittsburgh. In Late June/Early July. It'd be like having your own personal, solar-powered sauna.



Don't forget, that we might have the first Furry fursecuted by other Furries. ;3

[serious]Wearing real fur is one thing I totally hate...at least when it's just for fashion.
(When traditional living groups, like the Inuit do it, because they need it to survive and if they don't waste anything, like Kirai said, it is more acceptable)
Because killing animals just to make you look "better" or show how rich you are, is one of these things I hate humankind for.[/serious]


----------



## Grimfang (May 8, 2008)

ArcticWolf said:


> Don't forget, that we might have the first Furry fursecuted by other Furries. ;3



They'd light him up on a fucking crucifix xD

At a furry con, there would be enough individuals of the right mindset (the 1 in 180 people kind of people) to conspire and destroy his life.


----------



## net-cat (May 8, 2008)

Oh, look. He's for-real banned now.


----------



## Magica (May 8, 2008)

I'd love to see PETA's reaction to a fursuit made from real fur.  I'm curious on how they feel about regular fursuits.


----------



## Ratte (May 8, 2008)

DragonMagica said:


> I'd love to see PETA's reaction to a fursuit made from real fur.  I'm curious on how they feel about regular fursuits.



Yeah, no kidding.

I think that eating meat is as far as it should go, if at all.  But PETA people are just...really fuckin' weird...=/

I just hate tofu =3

And I didn't know bear livers were toxic.  Coolio!

And they prolly either roll their eyes or praise them.  Better than the usual reactions, I think...mebbe...


----------



## lobosabio (May 8, 2008)

Man, that's a stupid idea.  You'd get crucified if you tried that.


----------



## Aden (May 8, 2008)

Goddammit. If we keep banning all of the coherent trolls, how will we get the quality lulz? 

/Especially from the actual biters.


----------



## Ratte (May 9, 2008)

lol... troll... hehe *insert stoopid laugh here or something else that may be retarded and/or time wasting like this long description which is basically what I'm doing so quit reading you dumb fuck...*


----------



## Beastcub (May 9, 2008)

as eager as i am to make fursuits i put my foot down when i comes to real fur....

i think my sisters real fox tail (bought at FC) is controversal enough...

plus real fur has got to be harder to work with becuase of the hide, i know its more expensive and since pelt colors range so much it'd look patched work when done (unless you skin a bear)

even so the general public these days is very against fur..

 i say the only animal hide you can use and get away with is maybe cow hide with the fur still on it...i have seen no uproars about the leather industry...


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 10, 2008)

KoiFishSushi said:


> Jesus christ way to act like an overreacting furry.
> 
> See, this is why the fandom scares the everliving shit outta me.  People like you who get way defensive over something.
> 
> ...




its a joke. chill :3


----------



## darkdoomer (May 10, 2008)

BlackLotus said:


> I'll be sure to.
> 
> *loads RPG-7*
> 
> ...


i approve

http://nowhereincoming.free.fr/bbs/How_to_kill_furfags.jpg



[EDIT/Rhainor]_
BAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWwwww_


----------



## Ratte (May 12, 2008)

Wtfuck?


----------



## ChouKuma (May 15, 2008)

Might I say that this indeed has provoked some thought in me. My parents collect antiques, and as a matter of fact, my mother enjoys antique furs. *shunned a little* Mink to be specific, and as well as having a set of shawls and hats, I am proud to say we don't have any fur coats. But speaking of making a fur suit made of real fur, if you are killing the animal (which isn't on the threatened or endangered species list) and not wasting any of it, might be okay. But this whole thing also got me picturing, a person stealing a stuffed bear from a museum...  weird thought don't ask me why it popped into my head.


----------



## Shrap (May 15, 2008)

Is it a bad thing that I lolled hard after seeing the title of this topic?


----------



## darkdoomer (May 15, 2008)

ChouKuma said:


> Might I say that this indeed has provoked some thought in me. My parents collect antiques, and as a matter of fact, my mother enjoys antique furs. *shunned a little* Mink to be specific, and as well as having a set of shawls and hats, I am proud to say we don't have any fur coats. But speaking of making a fur suit made of real fur, if you are killing the animal (which isn't on the threatened or endangered species list) and not wasting any of it, might be okay. But this whole thing also got me picturing, a person stealing a stuffed bear from a museum...  weird thought don't ask me why it popped into my head.



they call this kind of stuff a Bio-Fursuit. coz' it's natural and more respectful of your fursona to have a dead animal or two from china.

oh; by the way ,
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=O_8Ko-9uKRs
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=d-kvZq4ARg4&feature=related


----------



## Ratte (May 15, 2008)

Well, it would be kinda funny if the fursona was something made up and impossible, like mine, lol.


----------



## darkdoomer (May 15, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Well, it would be kinda funny if the fursona was something made up and impossible, like mine, lol.



impossible ? dude, we're talking about furfags who wears fur-fursuit, and probably "yiff" their pets to reach the accomplishment of their delirium. do you still believe anything is imposible?

as far someone can be fucked up, the answer, sadly, is yes.  =|


----------



## Ratte (May 15, 2008)

I'm not a dude...

And why do you say "furfag"?  And what people do in their house, no matter how fucked up, is still their own business.


----------



## darkdoomer (May 15, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> what people do in their house, no matter how fucked up, is still their own business.



perhaps; but i disagree.

and to anyone here offended by someone like me who use the term "furfag", deal with it.


----------



## Ratte (May 15, 2008)

I'm not offended, I just thought it was weird.

And I'm not one who wants to be monitored in my quarters...

And didn't you email me once?


----------



## darkdoomer (May 15, 2008)

> And didn't you email me once?


 hm yeah; i guess i did something like that.

]


----------



## ChouKuma (May 18, 2008)

Hmmmm.... *still lost in her own thoughts*


----------



## Ratte (May 19, 2008)

darkdoomer said:


> hm yeah; i guess i did something like that.
> 
> ]



Yeah, about people saying I'm underaged, which is a complete load.  I was having a friend monitor my things, and she'd young.  

But people found out her age and thought it was me, but I wasn't around the comp for a LONG time, since I was helping my dad rennovate his house.


----------



## Wovstah (May 19, 2008)

I really don't see the harm of using the bear fur if it's come from a hunter or the like.

I'm not for killing animals just for fur, but if you can find the hide to use, then use it.  Some people can't wear faux fur and / or don't like it.

It just would be too expensive, however, getting a bear hide to make a fursuit.  Might as well go for the faux fur.


----------



## Aryeonos (May 21, 2008)

BlackLotus said:


> So, I don't like faux fur. I want a real bear hide fursuit.
> 
> Anyone know who I can contact to get myself one?



Thats a miserable idea, and I think its illegal now, I'm pretty sure, unless you got liscence and a good reason to kill a bear it will never happen.


----------



## oCe (May 21, 2008)

I don't know; one time the idea actually crossed my mind to make a costume out of rabbit fur. Why? It's way softer than most synthetic furs, cheap, and rabbits are not exactly an endangered species or anything. I would not want a real ocelot hide for this reason. As for rabbit? I don't eat meat (don't like the texture), but my ex makes a great rabbit stew for easter. It would be possible to use all the parts in a somewhat ethical manner. I am by no means vegan, though, and am sure I regularly consume products derived from and tested on animals; it's kind of a part of modern life, like it or not.

Anyway, it's amusing to see the knee-jerk reactions to the concept. I can understand the prejudice against wanting to go out and kill your OWN totemic/spirit/etc. animal (like a wolf or a bear) and just to make it into a costume for yourself. But I think of rabbit fur as more like leather, a byproduct of a meat industry, more than a frivolous, wasteful endeavor like mink farming, where a tiny patch of fur is used and the rest of the animal tossed in the garbage.

Food for thought!


----------



## Kitara (May 21, 2008)

I don't think I'd have the heart to kill an animal to make a costume. I'm not a veegan or anything close. But I get attached easily. If I didn't I'd probably consider making a rabbit, raccoon, chinchilla something common like that.


----------



## Beastcub (May 21, 2008)

if you get one of real fur just don't boast about it...


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 8, 2008)

i found a taxidermist who has made a suit using not only real fur but the head is a taxidermed wilderbeest!!!

http://zhon.deviantart.com/art/Ramulus-the-Ibexotaur-WIP-87903414

i mean its cool looking but for me wearing a real animal head as a mask would give me the heebie geebies (not to mention its kinda like cheeting as its already made XD

the person is a taxidermist so it is understandable for them to use the animal parts they have access to i suppose....


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 8, 2008)

Can somebody please delete this troll's thread?


----------



## Nastynate (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok so I'm not a hunter but I know a lot of them. The discussion of a bear coat has come up before. Here is what I have come away with.

Bear meat is not at all appetizing

Wild bears smell unpleasant.

Bear fur is loaded with ticks

It just isn't worth it to shoot skin and eat a bear.


----------



## oCe (Jun 29, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:


> Can somebody please delete this troll's thread?



How's it a troll-thread? I think it opens up some interesting discussion. 

--o


----------



## codewolf (Jun 29, 2008)

thread necromancy is baaaaaaaaaaad.........locked


----------

